# [Refurb] 1saleaday on ebay Asus Transformer $250 shipped



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220992634856

No tax for most. Ships free... $250 shipped!


----------



## I2IEAILiiTY (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone else pick up on this? I ordered one over the weekend.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

I2IEAILiiTY said:


> Anyone else pick up on this? I ordered one over the weekend.


They sold out on sunday night or monday AM


----------



## I2IEAILiiTY (Apr 10, 2012)

T.J. said:


> They sold out on sunday night or monday AM


It was sometime sunday. I managed to order one saturday. I just hope I don't get a crappy one. Haha


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

I2IEAILiiTY said:


> It was sometime sunday. I managed to order one saturday. I just hope I don't get a crappy one. Haha


If they are manufacture refurbs they should technically be better then new. They should not have fingerprints or anything on them. Usually refurbs go through more testing then production line products because they test each one I believe. When products made on assembly line, I think they usually pick out 1 out of every so many and test for quality, refurbs usually get better quality testing.


----------



## I2IEAILiiTY (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I hope they test each one, haha. I just want it to work, and work well.
I plan on rooting it first thing if I have no problems with it. Probably gonna put AOKP on it unless I find something else better at that moment.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

I2IEAILiiTY said:


> Well I hope they test each one, haha. I just want it to work, and work well.
> I plan on rooting it first thing if I have no problems with it. Probably gonna put AOKP on it unless I find something else better at that moment.


yea I hope I made the right choice buying this because 1saleaday is selling the xoom on their site for $330 for 32gb brand new


----------



## I2IEAILiiTY (Apr 10, 2012)

T.J. said:


> yea I hope I made the right choice buying this because 1saleaday is selling the xoom on their site for $330 for 32gb brand new


WTF? Lol
Well I plan on getting the keyboard dock for the transformer as well, so...
Storage isn't a big deal for me, I have a 32gb sdcard in my phone right now and a spare 8 gb. I'll probably end up using the tab for games, music and etc. so I might put the 8gb in my phone and the 32gb in the tab if it comes down to it. I doubt i'll have to though.


----------



## I2IEAILiiTY (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine came in at home today and I told my dad to open it up and tell me about it. He said it looks very new and everything is working fine and etc.
He's gonna mail it to my campus sometime soon, so I'm finally gonna have my first own tablet  I'm gonna start some chaos. Lol

Also, there's some news on the web saying the new tab, the tf300, should be out at the end of this month to replace this tablet on the market and it has tegra 3 and blah blah blah -___- but I also don't want to drop $400 on it when I came just get the dock for this instead if all is well. So, we'll see...


----------



## slufoot69 (Apr 16, 2012)

Dont upgrade to ICS. Random reboots and battery drainer. ASUS is working on fix now....


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

slufoot69 said:


> Dont upgrade to ICS. Random reboots and battery drainer. ASUS is working on fix now....


I dont plan on being stock anyways.


----------

